# RACC CITY VAPES - Juice Reviews



## Silver (18/1/20)

Creating this thread to contain reviews on Racc City Vapes juices

For those who don’t know, Racc City Vapes is a juice line created by Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of the Racc City Vapes Masked Bandit

Its another juice I got a while back and it’s been sitting quietly in the cupboard. For those who don’t know, Racc City is a juice line created by Wiener Vape Co. There are several flavours. This one is the Chocolate Mint Icecream flavour. For quite some time in my early vaping I vaped a lot of the VM Choc Mint. It’s a profile I like.

The Racc City Vapes line is considered a lower priced line. I paid about R100 for a 60ml bottle a few months back. So it’s good value. I got the 5mg strength and have been vaping it today...

*Racc City Vapes - Masked Bandit 5mg*

First impression - a light chocolate minty vape that is straightforward but delivers. Not too sweet. Great vape overall for a so called budget juice.

Lovely pleasant vape this. It’s a light chocolate minty creamy vape. The chocolate is light, not dark or rich. It’s there but it’s not strong or decadent. Then the minty part. Very nice. I’d say a bit more prominent than the chocolate. I like that. It’s not a strong mint blast at all but it’s lovely and refreshing. There is a definite creaminess to the flavour which rounds it off well.

I find this a very tasty vape. Natural, no artificial tastes. What I like about it is that it’s on the soft and subtle side. Not too strongly flavoured. So it makes me want to vape it more. Mellow and all day potential because it’s not too sweet.

It’s quite straightforward but it delivers well. For a so called budget juice, I think it’s a winner. Congrats @Rooigevaar , you made a lovely cost effective juice here!

Vaped very well in the Hadaly with single coil at lowish power. I suspect this juice would also do very well in an airier more powerful setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of the Racc City Vapes Masked Bandit
> 
> Its another juice I got a while back and it’s been sitting quietly in the cupboard. For those who don’t know, Racc City is a juice line created by Wiener Vape Co. There are several flavours. This one is the Chocolate Mint Icecream flavour. For quite some time in my early vaping I vaped a lot of the VM Choc Mint. It’s a profile I like.
> 
> ...



Spot on @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/1/20)

*White Whiskers 5mg
*
White Whiskers is a vanilla juice. I love vanilla and I've also found it helpful to take a puff or two of vanilla in between other flavours, to avoid vaper's tongue.

However, this one is so good that I can vape it as an ADV. As @Silver said above about Masked Bandit, the flavour is just right - not overpowering nor hiding away.

I find it a little too sweet if I use a 0.18ohm coil (Mystique tank), but lately I've been using the Smok 0.25ohm in my iJust 3s, and at 0.25ohm it's perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/20)

Hooked said:


> *White Whiskers 5mg
> *
> White Whiskers is a vanilla juice. I love vanilla and I've also found it helpful to take a puff or two of vanilla in between other flavours, to avoid vaper's tongue.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Hooked 
Good to know. 
Interesting how you take a puff or two in between other flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of the Racc City Vapes Masked Bandit
> 
> Its another juice I got a while back and it’s been sitting quietly in the cupboard. For those who don’t know, Racc City is a juice line created by Wiener Vape Co. There are several flavours. This one is the Chocolate Mint Icecream flavour. For quite some time in my early vaping I vaped a lot of the VM Choc Mint. It’s a profile I like.
> 
> ...



I think your spot on. Vaped this juice before, it's not my favourite profile and yet I could vape it all day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of the Racc City Vapes Masked Bandit
> 
> Its another juice I got a while back and it’s been sitting quietly in the cupboard. For those who don’t know, Racc City is a juice line created by Wiener Vape Co. There are several flavours. This one is the Chocolate Mint Icecream flavour. For quite some time in my early vaping I vaped a lot of the VM Choc Mint. It’s a profile I like.
> 
> ...



I have forgotten about this. I quite enjoyed it when it was released. Time to hunt it down again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (27/6/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have forgotten about this. I quite enjoyed it when it was released. Time to hunt it down again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spot it at Vape Cartel in Plumstead unsure on their website. I think they from Durban originally (raccity)

Was not a fan (had a pepper taste to it) could of been that one i had 2 years back. But everyone is has different pallets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/6/20)

Cognet-Vapour said:


> I spot it at Vape Cartel in Plumstead unsure on their website. I think they from Durban originally (raccity)
> 
> Was not a fan (had a pepper taste to it) could of been that one i had 2 years back. But everyone is has different pallets.



I did eventually track it down and it is still available - well not right now during the ban, but hopefully at some stage in the future again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

